#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Το ΤΕΕ ζητά από τον εισαγγελέα τη διερεύνηση της διαχείρισης των αποθεματικών του από την ΤτΕ

## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ και αρκετοί σύλλογοι όπως π.χ. των δικηγόρων της Αθήνας, ζητούν την κατεπείγουσα δικαστική διερεύνηση της διαχείρισης των αποθεματικών του ΕΤΑΑ από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος (ΤτΕ).

Περισσότερα: *ΕΔΩ*

----------

